# how long to scan for artifacts?



## stealthfighter (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm testing out a record-breaking clock (for me) on my nvidia 5200. How long is recommended to do scan for artifacts?


----------



## stealthfighter (Nov 17, 2006)

wait it says no errors so wtf is this yellow shitstreak thing?


----------



## Frogger (Nov 17, 2006)

that's an error  if stocks are  350/680 what are they when error appears set cocks manually to 10 points below that number and recsan to the if they reappear


----------



## stealthfighter (Nov 17, 2006)

It was at 360/700 when that was done. The huge yellow shitstreak doesnt appear at 350/680. Stock 325/650.


----------



## Frogger (Nov 17, 2006)

5200 weren't the best of the breed if card has stock coolin then you you might be maxxed untill you can get it cooler try removing side of case or pionting a case fan right on the card to get it cooler and try again


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Nov 17, 2006)

stealthfighter said:


> It was at 360/700 when that was done. The huge yellow shitstreak doesnt appear at 350/680. Stock 325/650.


350/680 maybe your max overclock on your card.  Not every card created equal.  Some owner lucky to have card that can be overclock more, some doesn't.

You might get more overclocking by replacing your stock cooler to 3rd party GPU/Mem cooler.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## demonbrawn (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you overclocking both the core and memory at the same time or just one at a time? I would leave one at default and let the other overclock for a while and see what happens. Also, I agree that 3rd party cooling is highly recommended. After putting water cooling on my x850 CrossFire, I was able to get 70 - 75 clocks higher over my max on stock cooling for both mem and core.


----------



## stealthfighter (Nov 18, 2006)

I dont have money. Im getting a 9800pro anyway so ill just push it to 360/690 where its safe and deal with that >_<


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 18, 2006)

stealthfighter said:


> I dont have money. Im getting a 9800pro anyway so ill just push it to 360/690 where its safe and deal with that >_<



ya cause that zalman cooler is about as much money as the 9800 your getting..and when you say memory at 690 is that doubled from 345??? cause i would have to say damnnnnnn...my x8xx wont go upto 690 just 620(ddr 1240).....


----------



## stealthfighter (Nov 18, 2006)

no i believe its 345 + 345


----------

